# Hot story......



## tiggermaster (Mar 14, 2016)

I have spent the last few weeks looking for a story on the site. I hate I didn't bookmark it I loved it the first time I read it. It was about a dog who was buff and tall. He gets a fox(?) to suck him off in an abandon house on the way home from school. After the deed the fox grows bigger because he steals the dogs muscles leaving him smaller and skinny, He then takes a picture of the dog after jerking off on him sp he would not tell anyone what had happen. Can anyone PLESE help me find this story? Thank you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 15, 2016)

Ginguiser


----------



## tiggermaster (Mar 15, 2016)

?


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 15, 2016)

tiggermaster said:


> He gets a fox(?) to suck him off in an abandon house on the way home from school. After the deed the fox grows bigger because he steals the dogs muscles leaving him smaller and skinny, He then takes a picture of the dog after jerking off on him sp he would not tell anyone what had happen


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Fopfox (Mar 17, 2016)

Well...I must admit I am curious too.

Probably for different reasons, mind you.

Lets face it, even in our den of depravity, I doubt even 1% of us would ever dream up something like that.


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 20, 2016)




----------

